
Crops take root in unlikely city spaces - jvelo
http://www.ft.com/content/f3e49c7e-ad2e-11e8-8253-48106866cd8a#myft:my-news:grid
======
Maven911
There's a similar company in NYC that grows in shipping containers called
Square Roots. They are planning to expand across the U.S.

------
aargh_aargh
Huh, such a wasted opportunity to include many photos.

~~~
rini17
Like, lush greenery framed by Eiffel tower? Nah it's just plants in metal
shelves under magenta grow lights.

